# Odo Wall Clock



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked up this Odo veritable Westminister clock, it was local and cheap, it was a lot bigger that I thought it was going to be.

The main spring was broken and it had no key, the spring was an easy fix and no problem to find a key.

Anyway the clock is fully working now and I think its great, but I have no clue to the age of it, as its in excellent condition it could be any age.

Any ideas.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Judging from the style I'd say approx 1930


----------



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

Mutley said:


> Judging from the style I'd say approx 1930


Thats good to know thanks.

Also looking for a new 5" white dial, roman style for a 1930's gledhill brooks that I have just got running again.

I would like to put the makers name on the dial if posable, any ideas.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Slightly Art Deco methinks.

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What a great clock. Another vote for the 1930s :thumbup:


----------

